# Fort Gilkicker, Gosport Feb 2015



## mookster (Feb 27, 2015)

Following on from SlimJim's excellent post, on very short notice myself and Landie Man took a trip to the seaside, in beautiful sunny weather that you could almost feel the first hints of Spring in. This isn't my usual sort of location but I felt some draw to this place, a real urge in me to see it that I haven't felt for a while and it didn't disappoint. Other than the smashed windows it's a wonderfully well preserved example of a Palmerston Fort, and I really enjoyed walking around here in peace and quiet away from all the big city distractions for the day.

Some history from our favourite friend Wikipedia....



> Fort Gilkicker is a historic Palmerston fort built at the eastern end of Stokes Bay, Gosport, Hampshire to dominate the key anchorage of Spithead. It was erected between 1863 and 1871 as a semi-circular arc with 22 casemates, to be armed with 5 12" guns, 17 10" guns and 5 9" guns. The actual installed armament rather differed from this. In 1902 the RML guns were replaced by 2 9.2" and 2 6" BL guns, and before the First World War the walls were further strengthened with substantial earthwork embankments.
> 
> Its purpose was to defend the deep water anchorage at Spithead and to protect the western approach to Portsmouth harbour. The fort was begun by a contractor who failed in November 1863 early in the stages of the construction and a renowned civil engineer, John Towlerton Leather who was already involved in the construction of the great sea forts at nearby Spithead, was asked to complete the Fort at Gilkicker. His yard was nearby at Stokes Bay, the site of which eventually became the Stokes Bay Submarine Mining Establishment. The new Fort Gilkicker was conceived as a curvilinier fort for twenty six guns on one level firing through armoured embrasures with a barrack closing the rear. It faced in a more easterly direction that its predecessor and its principal role was to direct fire on Sturbridge Shoal and to the flanks were to bear upon Spithead and Stokes Bay. The design for the fort was altered slightly and it was completed in 1871 for twenty two guns in casemates with five heavier guns in open positions on the roof. The estimated cost of Fort Gilkicker in 1869 was £61,395, the actual cost on completion being £58,766.
> 
> The Own Committee decided in 1905 that the heavy armament of Gilkicker, Stokes Bay and Browndown were only of use against ships that had forced the outer defences and such ships would be deterred by the inevitable damage they would incur. The 9.2 inch guns at Gilkicker and Browndown were therefore superfluous. The 6-inch guns at Gilkicker and at No.2 battery of the Stokes Bay Lines were also superfluous and ineffective. These guns were to be removed. A 1906 armament return shows that the 9.2 inch and 6 inch guns were still mounted but to be reduced. Corrections to August 1907 show them as dismounted. The barrack block was altered 1908-1910 by converting it to married quarters for Royal Engineers at nearby Fort Monckton. In 1916 the fort was armed with an early type of Anti-Aircraft gun, a 3-inch Quick Fire gun on a high angle mounting. This was placed in the eastern 9.2inch B.L. position on top of the fort. Trinity House had a small observation post on Fort Gilkicker after 1939. During World war Two the fort was briefly armed with a 40mm Bofors gun and Gun Laying Radar was fitted outside the fort to direct the guns at the nearby Gilkicker Anti-Aircraft gun site. In the build-up to D-day a signals unit occupied the fort and during the Normandy landings on June 9th over 1,000 signals were recorded for the day needing routing to over 1300 addresses. Later an average of 800 signals to almost 1,000 addresses were routed via Gilkicker. In 1956 Coast Defence was abolished and the fort was then used by the Ministry of Public Buildings and Works as a plumbers workshop. In November 1986 Hampshire County Council bought the fort, but not its surrounding earth bank. The fort was used as a building materials store and when proposals to restore and convert the fort for modern housing were explored in 1995 the fort was emptied.



Currently the fort is listed at the highest grade possible - II* - as well as being on the Buildings at Risk register and a planned conversion into luxury accomodation appears to be on hold for the time being. There is some form of active radar system mounted on the roof with it's own secure cabin which we left well alone.











































































































Thanks for looking, more here  https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157650663119898/​


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 28, 2015)

Great photos,Amazing brickwork inside!


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 28, 2015)

Captured it way better than I did! Very well lit and nicely done indeed!


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 28, 2015)

Some great shots there. The ammunition elevator looks like a Bond ejector seat thingie.
Nice report.
If they ever complete the renovation/conversion and I win the lottery that will be my new address.


----------



## Dick Derpin (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice work! I've been promised by SlimJim we would visit this so fingers crossed I will see it soon!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome, liking this alot. Very nicely done


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Mar 2, 2015)

This is cool, love the second pic. Great job


----------



## HughieD (Mar 2, 2015)

Absolutely loving that place....fab pix.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

What a place! 
Glad to see the painted signs still visible. 
Beautiful photographs as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dugie (Mar 6, 2015)

Now that is what I am talking about! Awesome. The draw that you mentioned has now started on myself I think 

Cracking photos mate.

Dugie


----------

